# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Stres

## aros5

Czy stres może doprowadzić do choroby psychicznej?

----------


## focus9

Tak. nadmierny stres może spowodować chorobę psychiczną. Dodatkowo jeszcze wiele dolegliwości i chorób w organizmie.

----------

